# Driving Around with the Shutter Open



## webestang64

Pentax MG,  50mm, F22,  focus infinity, 3-6 min, Fuji Superia 400, Noritsu 1800, 88 Ford Mustang convertible, arm out window or over windsheild.


----------



## limr

Those are cool. They work well as a series - you even forget they are photographs. Very Pollock-esque


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome, may have to give that try, however, I'm rarely a passenger.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> Those are cool. They work well as a series - you even forget they are photographs. Very Pollock-esque


Pollock-esque?  

Agree, very cool series!


----------



## webestang64

limr said:


> Those are cool. They work well as a series - you even forget they are photographs. Very Pollock-esque


Thanks! It was fun to do. 



jcdeboever said:


> Awesome, may have to give that try, however, I'm rarely a passenger.


Oh I was driving, unlike looking at phone I was swinging my arm not paying any attention where I was pointing the camera. Plus I'm a really good driver, I've taken 3 pro-professional driving courses.  



tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cool. They work well as a series - you even forget they are photographs. Very Pollock-esque
> 
> 
> 
> Pollock-esque?
> 
> Agree, very cool series!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cool. They work well as a series - you even forget they are photographs. Very Pollock-esque
> 
> 
> 
> Pollock-esque?
> 
> Agree, very cool series!
Click to expand...


Nope, THIS Pollock-esque


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> Awesome, may have to give that try, however, I'm rarely a passenger.


Mount a ball head on the dash; maybe a suction-cup mount (for a lighter camera).


----------



## webestang64

snowbear said:


> Mount a ball head on the dash



Great idea....my beater $500 Crown Vic would be perfect for that.


----------



## Derrel

Very fun pictures. I did some of these myself back in the film days, but I don'r think any of my efforts were a good as the best of your set here. Of these unnumbered shots, the eighth one is my favorite, but there are two more that I also think are pretty cool.


----------



## webestang64

Derrel said:


> Very fun pictures. I did some of these myself back in the film days, but I don'r think any of my efforts were a good as the best of your set here. Of these unnumbered shots, the eighth one is my favorite, but there are two more that I also think are pretty cool.



Thanks Derrel! I've been doing this kind of photo since 1989. I have a lot that are just OK but I'd say I have about 50 or so I really like.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Cool stuff, I like the first and second from the bottom the most.


----------



## webestang64

earthmanbuck said:


> Cool stuff, I like the first and second from the bottom the most.



Thanks!! 

I really like the first from the bottom too, it has many colors to it. And the last one has the hood of my car....LOL


----------



## limr

I keep coming back to look at these. They are so fun! I love how graphic they all are.


----------



## dood

These are awesome! Never seen anything like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

#9 is the one grabbing my eye the most, but I love the wild colors of the others, too.   

Great job!


----------



## webestang64

limr said:


> I keep coming back to look at these. They are so fun! I love how graphic they all are.


Thanks for the nice comment. Funny to think this all started one night back in 1989 while walking home from work I tried to take a night shot and my Pentax MG locked open when the battery died. When I developed the roll...Bam! Here was the "mess" of light and I said to myself....cool, I'll do this on purpose.



dood said:


> These are awesome! Never seen anything like them.


Thanks so much! 



terri said:


> #9 is the one grabbing my eye the most, but I love the wild colors of the others, too.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks! This set had some neat ones. I did shoot all 24 frames but these are the ones that hit me. I remember one 36 exp roll I did around 10 years ago, not a single frame looked good....LOL


----------



## Gary A.

I am much more interested ... well ... desirous of your car and scanner than the photography.


----------



## webestang64

Gary A. said:


> I am much more interested ... well ... desirous of your car and scanner than the photography.



Scanner..... http://www.noritsu.com/pdf/Flyer_HS-1800-Scanner-Flyer.pdf

My Baby.....


----------



## Gary A.

Nice.  I had an ‘84 SVO, then I had my first kid ... that was my last Mustang.


----------



## Sportsax

I like the photos a lot.  I am just getting into photography more seriously and was looking into night photography or light painting using a film camera.  Seeing these photos inspired me to join the forum...thanks.


----------



## webestang64

Sportsax said:


> I like the photos a lot.  I am just getting into photography more seriously and was looking into night photography or light painting using a film camera.  Seeing these photos inspired me to join the forum...thanks.



Welcome to the forum and thanks for the nice comment. I had a show in the late 90's using images like this and I called it "Paint with Light".


----------



## webestang64

From 1997
















These 2 are E-6 slides scanned as C-41 neg film (back in the day I would print these in the darkroom on positive paper and they looked like this).


----------



## DSP121

Wow!
Something unique!


----------



## Jeff15

It's different......


----------



## webestang64

DSP121 said:


> Wow!
> Something unique!





Jeff15 said:


> It's different......



Thanks! I love being an oddball.


----------



## Geenphoto

Very nice images.  I think that you have a much more artistic side than I.


----------



## Original katomi

Brill set, 
Just love the out of the box idea


----------



## webestang64

Thanks.....

I'm scanning more of these to post later.


----------



## star camera company

Oh Wow!  Think what you’d have using a Stereo Realist, and seeing all That in 3D


----------



## FOUREYESpov

These are really cool!


----------



## webestang64

A couple of minimal versions......












And two I merged in PS......


----------



## CherylL

Very artsy!  Love the set.


----------

